# Green Anole and Tree Frog



## Blackwater (May 7, 2007)

hi,

I have a green anole at the moment and thinking of geting it a bit of company. Is There any suitable small liazrds or prefarably any tree frogs that would live in the same vivarium as my green anole. 

Thanks,

Blackwater


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

The best you can get, is a partner to your anole. Mixing species is rarley good.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Please just do a search on the top of mixing frogs and you'll see numerous rather lengthy posts in which i explain why its never good to mix amphibians, or species at all really.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

anoles live best in groups of 1 male (ONLY) to 2/3/4+ females. ive also known people to keep long tailed lizards with them but i haven't done this so can't comment. 
i keep green tree frogs in with mine and have done for 4/5 years without any trouble but you need to make sure you have the correct set-up.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

It would be better to get another anole to live with it as I have found mine like to hang out together and I rarely see one without the other nearby.

I keep a pair of anoles with a pair of long tailed lizards and they live together quite happily in a 30 inch viv.


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah dude gotta be honest mixing species is usually a big no no for me. iv never kept an anole though and so have no substantial knowledge of its attitude towards other species but as a keeper id say to you do not mix any species.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

omg learn something everyday!
dont green anoles and tree frogs need diffrent requirmeents?
wont they eat the frogs???


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

frogs are way to big for the anoles to eat lol


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

More likely that the frog would eat the gecko. Mixing species is such an unnecessary risk IMO and anyone who truely cares about the wellfare of each and everyone of their animals wouldnt do it. SO what if an anole of only a tenner, its still a pet and i woulnt risk its health, or the frogs by mixing. SOme people are lucky, but the luck will run out one day


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> More likely that the frog would eat the gecko. Mixing species is such an unnecessary risk IMO and anyone who truely cares about the wellfare of each and everyone of their animals wouldnt do it. SO what if an anole of only a tenner, its still a pet and i woulnt risk its health, or the frogs by mixing. SOme people are lucky, but the luck will run out one day


thats true.
i wouldnt do it,(just in case) and apart from that i dont want an anole.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> More likely that the frog would eat the gecko. Mixing species is such an unnecessary risk IMO and anyone who truely cares about the wellfare of each and everyone of their animals wouldnt do it. SO what if an anole of only a tenner, its still a pet and i woulnt risk its health, or the frogs by mixing. SOme people are lucky, but the luck will run out one day


no need to get shitty. thats just your opinion, its not a rule. i also think you are well out of order implying i care less about my animals because i have mixed species :evil: 
does that mean laura-LNV cares less about her rabbit and guinea pig she has together. or my two different breeds of dog that live happily together?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Basky i wsnt trying to get personal, i was just saying my honest opinion, isnt that all these forums are for anyway? opinions.

I wouldnt keep rabbits and Gpigs together personally because ive seen 1st hand the horrible mutlilations they can do to each other, but thats her choice, and its alot different to exotics where the problems go unseen for months or years as its not going to be just straightforward injuries etc.
As for dogs its a completely different situation because theyre the same SPECIES! a breed isnt a different species. Its like saying you cant keep different leopard gecko morphs together. 

As you should well know, the world of exotic pets is alot different to keeping other more 'normal' pets. Community fish tanks work well sometimes, but you still get the odd so-called community fish that will eat the rest. You dont keep rats and gerbils together, you dont keep hamsters and budgies together. Frogs and anoles arent even in the same phyla. Amphibians are very sensitive to even other amphibians species, so i wouldnt even mix amphibian species together because i value my animals health too much to take the 'risk'. The problem with exotics is because they are not mammals, the signs they give to illhealth are different to ours, and they are naturally evolved to hide their ailments so they dont get predated upon. The problems will go undetected for a long time untill one day your frog or anole decides its had enough, or the problems of symbionts, stress, the wrong conditions, toxins (from frogs) and competition for food become too much for one of both.
I dont like to play god, tree frogs and anoles wouldnt meet in the wild so im sure as hell not going to dictate that they have to just so i can save a bit of space


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Basky i wsnt trying to get personal, i was just saying my honest opinion, isnt that all these forums are for anyway? opinions.
> 
> I wouldnt keep rabbits and Gpigs together personally because ive seen 1st hand the horrible mutlilations they can do to each other, but thats her choice, and its alot different to exotics where the problems go unseen for months or years as its not going to be just straightforward injuries etc.
> As for dogs its a completely different situation because theyre the same SPECIES! a breed isnt a different species. Its like saying you cant keep different leopard gecko morphs together.
> ...


 
Agreed. I do not even need to mention why it should'nt really be done as it's all in there. lol


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Philppe de vosjli wrote in one of his books..."... we do not agree with the righteous, narrow-minded assertions by 'experts' that reptile species should never be kept with other reptile species. The highest form of herptoculture involves creating large complex vivarium systems where several species of animals, including invertebrates, will cohabit and breed." 
He IS an expert.

Basky has had her set up for 5 years now and has bred anoles a couple of times within it. All her animals in it are healthy and loved. They want for nothing and have a HUGE enclosure. Its a 2ft aquarium hashed together. Its not about skimping on space at all so dont make assumptions about things you dont know about. No ones saying no one shouldnt have their opinions but condeming someone for doing something thats worked is ridiculous. She wouldnt put her animals in danger.
One of her anoles is approx 9-10 years old! Not many people can say they have anoles who have lived that long. 

I take my hat of to Basky for giving something a go and doing it bloody well :no1:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Layla, as i clearly said before, i wasnt being personal about Basky, she was the one who took it that way and i simply responded. Whether shes 'done' it is irrelevant in my view as the fact that it was attempted in the 1st place meant that she took the risk that i simply would not. Thats all i was getting at.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Oh and frogs arnt reptiles, amphibians are a while different ball game as they are so sensitive to their envrionments (permeable skin and all)


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

well i suggest you write off to chester zoo (who have spent thousands of pounds on research) and tell them that they are in fact wrong in your opinion. they have loads of mixed species such as red eyes with whites kept in communal set-ups. 
also my green anole and tree frog were bought together in the first place so i didn't risk there lives just to save space.


----------



## michellexx (Jan 13, 2007)

Layla said:


> Philppe de vosjli wrote in one of his books..."... we do not agree with the righteous, narrow-minded assertions by 'experts' that reptile species should never be kept with other reptile species. The highest form of herptoculture involves creating large complex vivarium systems where several species of animals, including invertebrates, will cohabit and breed."
> He IS an expert.
> 
> Basky has had her set up for 5 years now and has bred anoles a couple of times within it. All her animals in it are healthy and loved. They want for nothing and have a HUGE enclosure. Its a 2ft aquarium hashed together. Its not about skimping on space at all so dont make assumptions about things you dont know about. No ones saying no one shouldnt have their opinions but condeming someone for doing something thats worked is ridiculous. She wouldnt put her animals in danger.
> ...


ere ere layla!!!!!
There's always got to be 1 know it all !!!
I can honestly said I have never ever met anyone who cares more for their animals/reptiles than basky!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I'm not trying to be a know it all, far from it, just saying what ive heard time and time again, from very experienced keepers and breeders, and my opinions. Once again ill say that i did not write my comments with Basky in mind, so i dont see why your going on about how much she cares for her pets. thats not my point at all



> they have loads of mixed species such as red eyes with whites kept in communal set-ups.


and just how many red eyes have those whites eaten? i bet more than a few. Zoos are a different ball game all together anyway, unless you have zoo sized exhibits in your house?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah the zoo exhibit is the same size as mine. you also said that ANYONE who mixes species doesn't care about there animals welfare.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

intersting reading here, mixing species is not always done to save space, petshops and the like tend to do that.

I also keep anoles with dart frogs and have for a long time, i also have a friend who has kept them together as well with NO problems, i do it because i know it works and they are a nice exibit.

Chester zoo! if they had whites eating lots of red eye tree frogs the licensing authority and the inspectors who keep tabs on them would have noticed by now and WOULD have stopped it, if there is a trend with deaths zoos fix it, it is presumptious of one person to slate people on what they have heard.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I'm sorry but EVERY thing i have ever read on whites and white lippeds is that they WILL eat anything smaller than them, and Red eyes are.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

to quote you, "everything i ever read" 

Do you not think that in the field experience is a good evaluation tool? Some of what is written out there is based on experience, some is not, more than that I have seen plenty of sites that have been written by people that have never kept what they are writing about and other sites that have ripped them off with cut and paste! and too many new people read these sites and take it for the truth.

At the end of the day if someone has the experience and knowledge it is upto them what they keep together if they choose to.

For you also to say that for Basky took a risk based on her knowledge and experience is only your opinion, does not mean you are right! I cant speak for her and how she does things but it must be right or she would not have a successful setup, the same goes for me, mine works very well and it is not to save space.

People on this forum are far to quick to jump on the band wagon and slate people, forums are for sharing knowledge it is then up to you what you decide to do....


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> Do you not think that in the field experience is a good evaluation tool? Some of what is written out there is based on experience, some is not, more than that I have seen plenty of sites that have been written by people that have never kept what they are writing about and other sites that have ripped them off with cut and paste! and too many new people read these sites and take it for the truth.


My knowledge base is largely composed of hours of endless reading of scholarly articles via my university and extensive communication with established and well known breeders. That as well as forums such as these where on the more amphib active boards there are numerous accounts of it NOT working, esp with white as they are large and have a large appetite to go with it. I base my knowledge on places such as that as i know that the internet is full of as much rubbish as it is knowledge.



> For you also to say that for Basky took a risk based on her knowledge and experience is only your opinion, does not mean you are right! I cant speak for her and how she does things but it must be right or she would not have a successful setup, the same goes for me, mine works very well and it is not to save space.


As ive said a million times this did not start out as an attack against Basky! jesus! In my opinion anytime you attempt to try something like mixing you are taking a risk. May that have (apprently) worked or not, it is still a risk every time, and to me, thats a risk i would not take. Its my OPINION which is what ive stated a million times as well, im not saying that its right because i say it is and everyone must agree. Its just the way i feel about the subject. For example, Scott W from captive bred says he keeps up to 4 males together in his breeding groups, though the most experienced in the world and many many keepers have found that they fight and stress (often fatally) and its generally bad practise, he still does it and has had some 'success'. Does that mean everyone else is wrong? no. Does that mean he's right or wrong to do it? no. It means he's been lucky and its worked for him. But do i agree with taking the risk that one day they could rip each other to shreds? NO.



> People on this forum are far to quick to jump on the band wagon and slate people, forums are for sharing knowledge it is then up to you what you decide to do....
> __________________


Exactly, and what do you think you are doing to me right now? I replied to this thread honestly hoping to offer some good, science based advice on why it is usually not a good idea. I never once said outright to Basky that she's wrong or a bad person. She may have interpreted it that way but its not what was intended. My opinion is my opinion and is supported by lots and lots of people and lots of scientific research and experience and i stand by it. So stop 'slating' me for it (to use your own words)


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

i am not slating you, i am asking you some questions based on my experience and what i have seen that you wrote on here, easy to get fired up isnt it.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

well i think we should all agree to disagree.
robje29 has successfully kept mixed species and so have i.
ark gecko has read and been told it can't be done, so thats what she believes. 
in the end people are goina do what they think is best and we can only say what has and hasn't worked for us.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> well i think we should all agree to disagree.


I was just going to say the same thing.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

dito!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

phew!


----------

